# Mix & Match Seat and Stroller



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I've read on here that you can mix and match different brands of strollers and infant seats. I'm interested in that since the seat we may like might not come with a decent stroller. How do you know what will go with what? Chances are we'll go with a Graco or Chicco infant seat, and I've seen the Pliko P3 and read that the Graco snugride will fit in that stroller. I'm not sure that we plan to put $300 in a stroller though. We also like MacLaren (sp).


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

You can get back year models of the P3 @ albeebaby.com. I got mine for $130. LOVE the stroller. I never use my stroller with the infant seat, though.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Carseats really shouldn't be used outside of the car. Get a good stroller that reclines flat instead.

-Angela


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

I agree that car seats shouldn't really be put into strollers for long periods of time just because the child is then in one position (ie in the car, go to the mall, back into the car, pick up older child from school) for a long time. Strollers that recline flat, especially for newborns and young infants are a good idea, and so are soft baby carriers.

However, I also know that sometimes it's very convenient to put the car seat into the stroller if the child is asleep.

We chose a Graco snugride back when DD was born, but didn't like the Graco strollers so bought a Peg Perego Atlantica (now discontinued, but with bar handle, a bit larger and sturdier than the P3).

The salesperson told me that she wasn't allowed to tell me whether the car seat would fit into the stroller, as carseats only 'click' into strollers of the same brand. However, she also said that there are some brands of strollers that don't make carseats and advertise being universally accepting of all carseats, and that I could make my own conclusions.

So, long story short, I tried it at home, and although it didn't 'click' in, it was very secure and wouldn't have come out as long as it didn't get turned upside down. I only did it a handful of times, but it was handy for those times for sure.


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

Just reread your post and saw the mention of MacLaren. To my knowledge, only one of their strollers if car seat compatible. It should say in the descriptions which one it is.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Yes, different car seat/stroller brands can coexist. Before DD was born, we received a Graco SafeSeat infant car seat and a Zooper Hula stroller. They were in the same color family and therefore coordinated...







. More importantly, the Zooper was designed to securely hold the Graco SafeSeat car seat (similar to how one or two of the Maclaren models are designed). In the end, we used neither the car seat nor the stroller, and they were passed on (I can't remember whether I returned them, sold them, or donated them...).

But, I would also recommend leaving the car seat in the car and using a stroller with a fully reclining seat. Plus, most young babes nap so soundly that they are easily transferred from their car seat to arms/sling/stroller.


----------



## ErikaG (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alison's Mom* 
Just reread your post and saw the mention of MacLaren. To my knowledge, only one of their strollers if car seat compatible. It should say in the descriptions which one it is.

The Techno XLR. I have one and love it. It got us very comfortably through our "I will not ride in any kind of carrier where I can't look out at the world" phase.


----------

